# PubMed- Linaclotide (Linzess) for Irritable Bowel syndrome With Constipation and For Chronic Idiopathic Constipation.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Linaclotide (Linzess) for Irritable Bowel syndrome With Constipation and For Chronic Idiopathic Constipation.*

P T. 2013 Mar;38(3):154-60

Authors: Thomas RH, Allmond K

Abstract
Linaclotide (Linzess) for irritable bowel syndrome with constipation and for chronic idiopathic constipation.

PMID: 23641133 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

